# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  This Article

## Lela351348

There are a number of perks that shea butter can supply to your self-made projects and dishes. Among the best things about this certain butter is exactly how hydrating it is actually to the skin. This makes it perfect to be used in a number of recipes, such as scrubs, creams, lip soothers, as well as cleansing soap, Visit Website.

----------

